# Zeta-Jones nonsense



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

They are trying to sue for unauthorized photos of their wedding. Who cares? They were allegedly offered 1.5M for exclusive shots of their wedding. Why? I dont care what happened at their wedding, & unless they pay me I dont want to see their photos. I just dont get this obsession with 'celebrities', who, quite frankly do nothing more than entertain me from time to time with their films...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I personally think that the way in wich they are acting is pathetic.I honestly don't give a shit about them and the fact that they are sueing Hello magazine for something like 1.5 million just makes me sick.
What will they do with the money ? probably buy another mansion somewhere.As if they need the money,i think not


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

'Celebrities' - lower than pond life

Blame all the fucking morons (my girlfriend included) who buy the magazines, queue in the rain outside movie premieres, buy posh/ginger spice records, obsess over how wonderful wankers like Dale Winton and Ant and Dec are purely on their tomfoolery on a saturday night despite lack of any discernable talent

You're right, who gives a fuck what her wedding dress looked like. The truth, sadly, is quite a few


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

trumped up Welsh tart..............

I agree..............what talent does Posh Minger, Jeri Scarywell, Catherine Zitty-Jones & the majoirty of the tabliod hugging "stars" have????
Seems like the whole World has gone "News Of The World".....................Posh & Becks sitting on a Throne for their wedding........shows they listen (cos I am sure they can't read) to what the tabloid say about them................Michael "I did not fist him and have not touched drink or drugs for months..................(Slurrrrr)) Barrymore self imprtant wanker thinks hes getting back on telly................why............hes shit....................does not entertain......................well maybe the mindless fucks that like the simple things in life and find a skinny mullet haired "luvvey" pissin'about on stage funny find him entertaining................is this wot the world is coming to? Arghhhhhhhhhh..............I want to star in a new series "I am not a celebrity................get me off this planet" Anyway tea is ready..................beans on toast tonight...........yumm...... then I'll watch Emerdale and Corrie......oooooo Eastenders too......DOH


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> trumped up Welsh tart..............


Agreed...who gives a flying fuck what they did or didn't do at their wedding.

She has a face like a bulldog slurping pish from a jaggy nettle. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Apparently, a lot of people care and want to know more about these weddings. They keep buying the magazines like hell.

I personally hate all these rubbish.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

People don't care - what relevance has it to theirr lives? People have just been dumbed down by these mags and papers into thinking its important.....bollox.....worst thing as I have said is that the celebs then think they ARE important.
Radio 1 today - top news headline - Courtney Love arrested off plane.....ffs....who cares......????? I am sure there are more important things going on in the world other than an ex druggie part-time lesbian aging rock chick getting arrested......how cliche...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> what talent does Posh Minger, Jeri Scarywell, Catherine Zitty-Jones Â & the majoirty of the tabliod hugging "stars" have????


Posh actually makes a very friendly door person  ;D


----------

